# To do list conflicts don't update



## pgoelz (May 1, 2005)

This seems similar to an issue I found on the Premiere forum, but it isn't. 

The issue is that I discovered a conflict in my to do list. There were five shows from four season passes set to record in the same time slot. 

I then deleted the season pass that was attempting to record the fifth show. 

The to do list now shows that the show that was causing the conflict is no longer set to record and all four remaining shows WILL record. OK so far. 

BUT, if I press the red "C" button to show only conflicts in the to do list, the original conflict remains and pressing INFO on the show that will not record shows that the original conflicting show is still set to record.... even though per the regular to do list it is not. 

This could be an issue where the conflict list hasn't updated yet, but it has been several hours.......

Paul


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

To Do List changes are not instant. They use a multi-threaded approach that can take several minutes to reflect all changes. Back in the old days they use to put up a wait screen any time you made changes and it would take like 2-3 minutes every time you changed something before you could do anything else. It sucked so they switched to this system. If you give it enough time it'll likely show the correct info.


----------



## pgoelz (May 1, 2005)

I realize they are not instant. But it has been several HOURS. Probably 3-4. 

I'll have another look tomorrow. 

Paul


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

That doesnt sound right. Let us know if it's still there in the morning.


----------



## pgoelz (May 1, 2005)

Still there this afternoon (ie., 24 hours later). It still says Cops will not record on Wednesday the 13th because it conflicts with Top Gear. I deleted the season pass for Top Gear yesterday so Top Gear should not record at all, let alone conflict with anything. If I go to the time slot for Top Gear in the guide, it is not shown as scheduled to record. 

On Saturday the 16th, there is another unexplained conflict shown. This is the inverse.... Top Gear is shown as conflicting with four other programs. Again, there is no reason for Top Gear to be recording AT ALL. 

It looks like recordings that are scheduled from a season pass do not always get correctly cleared out of the to do list when you cancel the season pass? 

Paul


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Are you sure you don't have anything else that could be scheduling Top Gear? A wish list, a collection, etc...?


----------



## pgoelz (May 1, 2005)

I don't think there is anything else that would record it. The only Top Gear I have ever recorded was from the season pass that I deleted yesterday. And as I said, if I go to that particular Top Gear in the guide, it is not shown as being scheduled to record. Other programs that ARE set to record have two blue check marks next to them. 

Paul


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

I'm pretty sure this is a bug in the ToDo list - conflicts are not removed when they should be. It didn't affect actual recording at all; but was just a problem in seeing if there were any real conflicts.

I encountered it because I use very broad non-recording Wishlists as a search filter, but in the current implementation those Wishlists have to originally be recording Wishlists (thus putting conflicts into the ToDo list) before they can be modified to non-recording.


----------



## AdamNJ (Aug 22, 2013)

try a connection to Tivo to possibly kickstart the process that recalculates the list.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I realize this is a WORKAROUND. Have you tried shuffling around a Season Pass?

I wonder if you move a pass up, BUT DON'T GO OUT.. and then move it back to the same place, it does the re-scheduling. (If it's smart, it won't.. Then try moving one up one, go out left, then move it back to where it was and go out again)


----------



## pgoelz (May 1, 2005)

Curiouser and curiouser. Two days later, the same episode of Cops is still shown as not recording because it conflicts with Cops, Revolution, Top Gear and Nature. Nothing changed after I moved Cops up the list a couple slots and it updated. 

Upon looking more closely at the conflict list, I find the following: 

A) The episode of Cops that is shown as conflicting with.... Cops.... is the SAME EPISODE on the SAME channel in the same time slot. In other words, it is shown as conflicting with itself. 

B) Revolution is from a season pass that is MUCH lower priority than Cops. However, if the Cops conflict is indeed bogus, then Revolution will record and does NOT conflict with anything, even at its current priority. 

C) Top Gear is not set to record at all. I deleted its season pass two days ago. Still unsure why it is showing up on the conflict list. 

Near as I can tell, this is an issue with the conflict list, not the actual to do list. It occurred after I moved two Cops season passes and changed the channels from the original SD channels to HD channels. Note that it was already recording on HD channels because I have the SD channels hidden. Not sure if I had to re-do the SPs.... I have never been clear about how SPs work if you specify a channel and that channel becomes unavailable. 

Additional...... I went into the full to do list and Cops is indeed shown twice for the same channel and time slot. One is shown as WILL RECORD and one is shown as WILL NOT RECORD. The one that is shown as will not record cannot be cancelled. I then went down the list and found a listing for Top Gear (shown as WILL NOT RECORD). In the same tile slot, it shows FOUR programs that will record, so functionally, everything looks correct. The only issue is that recordings that were scheduled but then the SP was removed do not clear from the to do list, although they do show as NOT RECORDING. So again, everything functions as it should. But the conflict list shows conflicts that do not exist. 

Additional info.... most of the SPs were transferred a couple weeks ago from our TivoHD to the Roamio via the Tivo web page. Maybe that has something to do with this? 

Unrelated..... does anyone have a link to a comprehensive explanation of the various indications and icons in the Tivo GUI? Check marks, for example? 

Paul


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Just to be clear you are talking about in the history portion of the the todo list?

Perhaps, it is just a log so when there is conflict it records it. When you remove that conflict it is still in the log. That would explain it not being removed when you removed your season pass.

As for the Cops SP being moved, I'm not sure. How far forward in the future do you see the conflicts?

Everything is recording as it should?


----------



## pgoelz (May 1, 2005)

waynomo said:


> Just to be clear you are talking about in the history portion of the the todo list?


Not sure what you mean. I am looking at the to do list after pressing the red "C" button so it just shows conflicts. However, the conflicts are also shown on the full to do list if you scroll to the appropriate date/time slot.



> Perhaps, it is just a log so when there is conflict it records it. When you remove that conflict it is still in the log. That would explain it not being removed when you removed your season pass.


That is possible I guess. Misleading, but possible 



> As for the Cops SP being moved, I'm not sure. How far forward in the future do you see the conflicts?


The first displayed but incorrect conflict is later today. The second is on Saturday.



> Everything is recording as it should?


As far as I can tell, yes. And the full to do list confirms this as well. The bogus conflicts are shown with a red "X" but there are four shows shown that WILL record (I have four tuners) so I believe this is a reporting issue only.

Bottom line seems to be that the conflict list is accurate ONLY if there have been no recent SP changes. And scrolling down the to do list accurately shows programs that WILL record. You just have to ignore the ones that will not, provided the total number that will record is equal to or less than the number of tuners.

Paul


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

pgoelz said:


> A) The episode of Cops that is shown as conflicting with.... Cops.... is the SAME EPISODE on the SAME channel in the same time slot. In other words, it is shown as conflicting with itself.


Even on S3 era Tivos (OLED S3 and/or Tivo HD), I have seen the Tivo record the same show on both tuners (very rarely). Once as a SP/wishlist and once as a suggestion!

I think, but am slightly less sure, that I have also seen similar things to that -- a show conflicting with itself (i.e. in recording history, which goes into the 'future' on older Tivos). I suspect, but have no proof, this confusion is caused by the guide data itself updating. E.g. similar to how you often have a show with no guide data, then eventually (sooner to the record date) the data is updated.. I suspect there's some kind of weird edge case where the Tivo is "confused" by the old and new recordings.. I have *very* often mentioned one of the things that irks me a lot -- very often you can see a show in the To do list, or EVEN WHEN IT'S RECORDING, have no guide data, but do a View Upcoming *for that same one* and it will have guide data. The Tivo is in some sort of 'half updated' state at that point.


----------



## Furmaniac (Apr 3, 2018)

I was having this conflict issue on The To Do List and I found this old thread from 2013. It's still applicable . Conflicts continue to show on The To Do List after you've solved them. 
The negative is that new shows will not record In that time period because of those conflicts that don't exist. 
You need to manually look at shows that are scheduled to record in that time period. And select them to record and this is something that hasn't been fixed in over 5 years


----------



## kdzenith (Sep 6, 2007)

This is still s problem in 2018 on my TiVo Roamio. It is imperative that after you have removed the conflicts, you must manually go into the guide to find the previously conflicted program that you still want to record, and then activate the record it function.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

You can refresh the TDL by just going to the 1P Manager, move the top entry down, and wait for the updating to be finished.


----------

